# Honda Generator: Anyone installed a home made remote start?



## hammick (Feb 29, 2016)

I just picked up a used Honda EX3300S generator. This thing has been around the block and back but runs like a champ and is pretty quiet for a 3600 rpm generator.

There is an optional accessory to remote the start the generator with a starter box that has a 50' cord: Honda EX3300S, EX4500S/SK1 Remote Kit - 25' Cable - Steadypower.com

Pretty pricey at $180 and I really don't want a 50' cord hanging off the generator.

So I started playing around with the nine wire plug that accepts the remote start box. Took me a while but I figured out the start circuit, the stop circuit and also the carburetor fuel circuit. The choke on this generator is automatic. I was able to energize the fuel circuit, start the genny and stop the genny all with the ignition key in the off position.

So I am considering this kit: Wireless Remote Control Start Module

I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they will just sell me the receiver and the remote. I don't need the relays.

Anyone done anything similar? I'm guessing all Honda generators with auto choke are similar.

This remote start has two momentary circuits and two latch circuits. I will use the two latch circuits for fuel energize and run/off. One of the momentary will be for start.

I'll report back on my success and whether I was able to get the kit without the relays for less than $79. If it works the way I think it will I'll do a write up with wiring details and pics.

FYI mine has a GX240 engine.


----------



## TJ King (Jun 8, 2021)

hammick said:


> I just picked up a used Honda EX3300S generator. This thing has been around the block and back but runs like a champ and is pretty quiet for a 3600 rpm generator.
> 
> There is an optional accessory to remote the start the generator with a starter box that has a 50' cord: Honda EX3300S, EX4500S/SK1 Remote Kit - 25' Cable - Steadypower.com
> 
> ...


I have an EX4500S Honda Generator. It also has the ability to buy the remote wired starter, but I'm trying to hookup to a gen set dry contact autostart so also interested in the pin out and so on. The inverter/charge controller has a two wire dry contact autostart system which sends signal to start. Please share what you learned about the wires, fuel relay, etc


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

TJ King said:


> I have an EX4500S Honda Generator. It also has the ability to buy the remote wired starter, but I'm trying to hookup to a gen set dry contact autostart so also interested in the pin out and so on. The inverter/charge controller has a two wire dry contact autostart system which sends signal to start. Please share what you learned about the wires, fuel relay, etc


FYI - the post that you are replying back to is from Feb 2016 - over 5 years ago. That isn't to say you won't get a reply, but it has been a long time since that was even brought up.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

TJ King said:


> I have an EX4500S Honda Generator. It also has the ability to buy the remote wired starter, but I'm trying to hookup to a gen set dry contact autostart so also interested in the pin out and so on.


Honda Remote Start Wiring:


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I built a wired remote start box for my eu7000. But the factory one is $500 bucks. I ended up spending 130dollars all said and done plus mine controls eco mode.


----------

